# Quick Panacur Question.



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

Layla has a light case of whipworms. I received a 3 day dose of Panacur to kick them out. However, seeing as how Layla just is getting over Parvo, I'm a tad wary to give it to her due to the sensitive tummy. She was also dewormed 2 days before the discovery of her whipworms.

My vet insists I start her Panacur treatment TOMORROW even though she was just dewormed a week ago. (she only came home tonight.)

if anyone has had experience with Panacur, I'd greatly appreciate some advice. Would you go ahead and give your dog the Panacur? Is it alright for a sensitive tummy? I *will *most likely do as the vet says, but I'm so very cautious with her right now! A little reassurance will probably just make me feel better.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I've given Panacur twice, once in liquid form, and once the powder form. Never had any issues with it, but I never needed to give it in conjunction with another treatment.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

The standard I see all over the place is 2 weeks at least between dosings to make sure that you kill any 'eggs" that are developing between the first and second kill dates. It only (apparently) kills adults worms. If you are uncomfortable with your vet's recomendations I would speak to him about it or anothe vet just to feel like you're doing the right thing or you can go and check out panacure C on the web for yourself and find out the pharmacological info on dosing and what not there, OR you can call the manufacturer directly and ask them 
INTERVET/SCHERING-PLOUGH ANIMAL HEALTH
29160 INTERVET LANE, P.O. BOX 318, MILLSBORO, DE, 19966-0318
Toll-Free: 800-992-8051 
Customer Service: 800-441-8272 
Website: www.intervetusa.com 
Email: [email protected] 

I did however find this about panacur that might make you feel a little better about dosing so closely after illness and possibly on other meds. "DRUG REACTIONS-Panacur® Granules has been administered to dogs in clinical trials along with a wide variety of other drugs including antibiotics, steriods, anesthetics, tranquilizers, vitamins, and minerals. No incompatibilities with other drugs are known at this time"

Lastly in their own information they say that there is about a 1% chance that this med will make your dog vomit (and that was about the only averse reaction). This was done testing at something like 5 times the recommended dose and 3 out of 270 dogs vomited. 

Hope some of this helps.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

thank you both! 

i'm just uneasy about pumping this stuff into her after her tummy being so sensitive. she was prescribed 3 syringes of it -- 1 each day for the next 3 days. we was dewormed a week prior so i would prefer to wait another week before giving her the next 3 syringes. 

i will call my vet and possibly speak to another person for a second opinion. i'm also not against calling another vet for advice also.

i appreciate your help.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Why waste time with the vet if the manufacturer can give you the appropriate answers you need which is how much time betweendosing. I'd be calling the manufacturer for their recommendations. Explain what your concerns are, the hisory, the treatment recommended etc. and see what they say. If you don't get any satisfacton there then call the vet IMO.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Why waste time with the vet if the manufacturer can give you the appropriate answers you need which is how much time betweendosing. I'd be calling the manufacturer for their recommendations. Explain what your concerns are, the hisory, the treatment recommended etc. and see what they say. If you don't get any satisfacton there then call the vet IMO.


Great idea. I will do both. Thanks for your time!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

no Prob... anything to help the puppers


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

well i tried to call and apparently their tech office is closed due to weather. go figure.

i went ahead and gave her a syringe full just now. she wasn't too happy with me, but she got all of it. 

i figure her getting the full amount of nutrition put into her is important right now and that worms irritating her irritated intestines aren't very good either.

we'll see!


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

Before assuming the vet is wrong and just going by the manufacturer's advice, I'd ask the vet what she was wormed with last time.

Most vets use pyrantel as a generic deworming since it hits the most common ones. If something like whipworm shows up though the pyrantel is not effective against that so the dog would need a deworming with a different med, like panacur, even if it was dewormed the day before with pyrantel.

I'd guess your pup was dewormed with pyrantel, then the whipworms showed up and your vet wants you to use the panacur to kill them.

The three days straight of panacur sounds right on and I believe it is on the bottle to treat for 3-5 days then repeat a couple of weeks later (I'm blanking on exactly how much later).

Double check when you can get in touch with your vet but I would be money that the original deworming given was pyrantel and that is why, with the discovery of the whipworms, you are now being given panacur.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

she was dewormed at a discount clinic. no fecal float was done to detect worms, she was just wormed.

she does in fact have whipworms so looks like panacur was the right option. i'll contact the vet after i finish this 3x dose about a followup. 

thanks all!


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

If it was the discount place I can basically guarantee she was dewormed with pyrantel. Pyrantel is cheap and covers a wide variety of common worms, panacur is not. Unless panacur is shown to be needed (like whipworms or giardia) then they are going to use pyrantel. 

Whipworms can be a pain to get rid of so definitely discuss a follow-up with your vet. It usually takes two if not three rounds for them to be all gone.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

Xie said:


> If it was the discount place I can basically guarantee she was dewormed with pyrantel. Pyrantel is cheap and covers a wide variety of common worms, panacur is not. Unless panacur is shown to be needed (like whipworms or giardia) then they are going to use pyrantel.
> 
> Whipworms can be a pain to get rid of so definitely discuss a follow-up with your vet. It usually takes two if not three rounds for them to be all gone.


that's something i definitely will do. thank you for the advice; greatly appreciate it!


----------

